# Caravan club and grass pitches - aargh!



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Probably easier to simply copy my letter of complaint to the Caravan Club rather than regurgitate it all...

>>>
Dear Sir,

I am writing to complain about the usage of grass pitches at Garlieston site over the Easter period.

I had not realised that grass pitches were in use, given I have been using sites in Cumbria over the last few weeks, where only hardstandings are used at this time of year.

On arrival after a 5 hr drive, we were offered only two hardstandings, otherwise grass. One of the hardstandings had in fact already been taken, and by the time we had got to the other to check it, this too had been taken. Therefore we were given no option but to pitch on grass. Had we been told in advance that the likelihood is we would be given a grass pitch, we would not have travelled, but given the prospect of a 10 hr wasted round-trip, we opted to risk it. Predictably, with a 3.5 tonne motorhome, we immediately got stuck in the mud. Attempts to extricate ourselves failed, and we were only able to move our van when a neighbouring caravanner pulled us out - with difficulty - using his 4x4.

I spoke to the warden to apologise for the mess we had made of the pitch (given the site was fully booked so the likelihood is that someone would end up having to use it). He was sympathetic, and told us that he had pleaded with head-office not to book members onto grass pitches over the easter period as it was too early for a coastal site so far north, but to no avail. Worse, he told us (and backed this up by a subsequent notice in his office window) that he was unable to offer any assistance in retrieving members who had got stuck.

I find this policy absolutely irresponsible. It is analogous to a hotelier letting a room with a dodgy lock, then telling the guest it's their problem to locate a locksmith should it fail and they get stuck in. I travel with a towcar and if I had subsequently got stuck (see below), I have no hesitation in saying that I would have left my van at the site until such a time that the Club had organised to retrieve it for me.

I would also highlight that a large number of the "hardstandings" were in fact accessed over grass. Can I ask quite what the point of that is?

I do sympathise with the Club in having to achieve maximum fill of the pitches, however if grass pitches are to be risked so early in the season, then Members must be forewarned and provision must be made for the inevitable times when units get stuck. Far better would be to adopt the policy of both the C&CC and the majority of private sites and allow booking of hardstandings versus grass pitches...at Garlieston provision is made for booking awning vs non-awning pitches, so hardstandings are just an extension of this.

The situation marred our easter holiday. Whilst we had sunny days, we constantly had the nagging doubt of what we would do should the weather turn and our be unable to get our motorhome off site. In the event it rained fairly heavily on the morning of our departure, and we did struggle to get our van off the pitch...certainly the pitch won't be usable for a few weeks now and I've had to spend most of the afternoon removing mud from the side of my van.

I look forward to your responses on this complaint.
>>>

Within this forum, I'd add;

1) Is it me? At some time, someone must have looked at the hardstanding they'd built, which can be accessed only by driving via 15 feet of grass, and thought "that's a good job".

2) I got into a conversation with the warden over the merits of either being able to book hardstanding / grass (too complicated apparently...funny C&CC don't find it so), or for the CC to bow to reality and recognise that 3 or 4 tonnes of motorhome were more likely to get stuck hence keep some hardstandings to one side. The response on the latter was to point at the logo on his polo shirt and to say "well we are the *caravan* club you know". So now we all know....


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its called CAMPING. Why do we need hard standings?

Grass is a lot easier on the feet.

C.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Grass is a lot easier on the feet.
> 
> C.


...not when the mud comes up to your ankles it isn't....


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Its called CAMPING. Why do we need hard standings?
> 
> Grass is a lot easier on the feet.
> 
> C.


Quite agree,
There were no such things as hard standings years ago and we still had front wheel drive. Towing a caravan with front wheel dirve is far more difficult but we never complained.
All down to technique. Be prepared when you arrive, reverse onto ramps to get some motivation when you come to leave etc.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It goes back to the CC's "choose your own pitch" convention, and your complaint is similar to the moan about pitches not being available to RV's, when there are pitches of a suitable size, but taken up by a small van conversion! 
Brighton CC site keep large pitches aside for RV's; why can't this site allocate grass pitches to Caravans, and keep some hardstandings from Mh's?

And as for hardstandings that have grass access, well!! We were at CC's cherry hinton recently, and loads of the so called hard standings have to be accessed across grass, which of course renders them useless for most units, and is a huge loss of money for an all year site.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*caravan club grass pitches*

I agree with everything you say we have seen this many times on club sites. It is usually the 4x4 owners with motor movers on hard standings whilst family hatch backs towing caravans and motorhomes are bogged in on whats left. I don't see why if you have a suitable vehicle for off road you should not be directed to the more challenging pitches. We all pay the same for our pitches but many people don't play fair. I think the club should also enforce the twelve o clock arrival rule so if you arrive at the correct time you all get a fair chance of a hard standing. After towing for fourteen years and changing to a motorhome this year I have seen both sides. Good luck with getting the Caravan Club to take notice of your observations but I have seen people discuss this before with site wardens and they say they have no power to change it. With the way second hand values of 4x4's are you would think the club could afford to buy some older vehicles for use on sites to help remove stranded vehicles when they have allowed them on site to get stuck!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

GerryD said:


> All down to technique. Be prepared when you arrive, reverse onto ramps to get some motivation when you come to leave etc.
> Gerry


You saying I can't drive?

Hear what you say and I'd generally take that approach, but we were put in the "walled garden" part of the site - to reverse onto ramps would mean the back end of van would be against the wall and our's is a rear lounge design. If I wanted to park with a view of a wall for the weekend I'd stay on my drive and save the journey...

Possibly the fact that all hardstandings were taken when we arrived, but only one or two grass, speaks volumes about what everyone (including the warden!) thought of the wisdom of pitching there?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Its called CAMPING. Why do we need hard standings?
> 
> C.


Can we assume that your drive or wherever you keep your van is grass.
Of course hardstandings are required if the ground is likely to be too soft to take a vehicle for the majority of the year.
I always thought that Camping was when you had a tent.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Think yourself lucky the warden let you stay, I have been turned away when only grass pitches have been available.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> All down to technique. Be prepared when you arrive, reverse onto ramps to get some motivation when you come to leave etc.
> Gerry


Reverse onto ramps!! Try that with the new X2/50, I have many times and have had issues re the juddering!!!!

Whenever possible I avoid reversing especially up ramps especially when trying it on wet grass.!!!

As you can request hardstandings when booking a site online with the caravan club I feel the sites should honour the booking requests!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camping

grass is for cows and tents!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Its called CAMPING. Why do we need hard standings?
> Grass is a lot easier on the feet.
> C.


It's also easier to put the _*tent *_pegs in Clive.

Dave :?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Maybe worth knowing for next time there is a C and CC site almost next door to the CC site at Garlieston. No sea view though but then neither does the walled garden on the CC site.
Also worth knowing is that up the west coast of the peninsula is some excellent wild camping.

Bob


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Maybe worth knowing for next time there is a C and CC site almost next door to the CC site at Garlieston. No sea view though but then neither does the walled garden on the CC site.
> Also worth knowing is that up the west coast of the peninsula is some excellent wild camping.
> 
> Bob


Yes, thanks Bob. We overlooked the CCC one from the walled garden...believe said garden used to belong to the farm that now runs that site. I hear it got CS of the year, and from what I could see was all hardstanding. Had I got stuck on leaving the CC site, my first port of call was going to be to nip around there armed with my CCC membership card and a twenty quid sweetner to see if they'd be any more helpful...

On the western side, has anyone tried Kings Green campsite at Port William? We passed it and it looks absolutely stunning (albeit not for the feint hearted if it gets windy)...from what I can see it's run as a co-operative by the villagers and is incredibly £reasonable. However, ukcampsite etc don't have a review, nor do MHF.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice one Dave.
When you consideer how many of us go to the shows like Peterborough for example and we all get on very well. No hard standings there are there?

Perhaps there are those of us who go camping and then there are others that want a "home from home" with all the mod cons.... Ar! I think I will shut up!

C.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldn't resist it Clive. :lol: :lol:

It's a senility thing I think. I need me slippers warmed by the Truma hot-air outlet these days. :wink: 

The escapades in the Force Ten two-man ridge are distant memories.

Whoops - I meant two-*person *tent. :lol: :lol: More "PC" . . . and more fun as well!!!!   

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> When you consideer how many of us go to the shows like Peterborough for example and we all get on very well. No hard standings there are there?


Think the point I'd make is that there's a world of difference between inland eastern England and coastal SW Scotland. According to the Met Office last month E.England saw 33mm of rain, W.Scotland had 150mm...


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe worth knowing for next time there is a C and CC site almost next door to the CC site at Garlieston. No sea view though but then neither does the walled garden on the CC site.
> ...


Yes we have used Kings Green albeit quite a few years ago. Think we are planning on going back this year! The loos etc were basic but clean and from memory there was only a couple in each bit. However with all facilities in van its not a problem. The wee chap we met was lovely. A few mins walk takes you into Port William where there is a couple of wee shops and a great pub with good food!!! They even let us sit in the beer garden with our then puppy Neo.
I see on their website they ate doing some upgrading. There are quite a few council run campsites in Dumfries Silvercraigs in Kirkcudbright and the one at Carlingwark Loch in Castle Douglas all very reasonably priced and immaculate.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Grass*

Hi

I shall be interested to read their response. I will not pitch my van on grass where ever possible.

Russell


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have not had a problem on very wet grass sites with my panel van conversion. Obviously I have not got to contend with a coachbuilt overhang. What bothers me is that the Caravan Club might decide to stop motorhomes using grass pitches when wet, and that would affect me as well.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

This is interesting, there is a new topic by Russell (Rapid whatever) about some of the comments and him wanting to get on the committee and sort this out....

You may like to join him, as you both seem to have had the same problems.

Carol


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No one seems to have mentioned it, but most of the problem stems from the basic unsuitability of the base vehicle used for motorhomes ie front wheel drive with most of the weight over the rear wheels.

We stayed last week on grass at the C+CC site outside Marlborough, and I was surprised at the amount of wheelspin a number of vans were generating.

True we had a couple of downpours in the night, but the underlying condition was quite firm.

When it was my turn to leave, I debated whether or not to hook up the towcar on the A frame on the road, but decided that might spoil the fun of a number of people who had taken a keen interest.

We moved off serenely at just a little more than tickover, well over 6 Tonnes all up weight, the benefit of RWD with twin rear wheels. It also has Diff lock but this is seldom required.

Where I do struggle is when it is really wet, and the weight works against me, however even then if I back up the ramps and have a good run at it I can usually get out


Andrew


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I was gonna say "horses for courses" but perhaps horses for front tow hitch" might be more appropriate.

My Mrs lifes life without shoes wherever possible so prefers grass. Perhaps that compromise grasscrete stuff which has gaps in for the grass to grow through and even to put tent pegs into would be a good compromise?

One for the committee.

C.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Perhaps that compromise grasscrete stuff which has gaps in for the grass to grow through and even to put tent pegs into would be a good compromise?
> 
> One for the committee.
> 
> C.


I have never understood why more sites don't use this method. I can only think it is not stable enough for heavy regular use or is it just sites don't want the maintenance cost of grass pitches?

peedee


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Perhaps all Caravan Sites should put a limit on Motorhomes/Caravans over a certain Length and Weight. Some of the present day vehicles are just ridiculous. Incidentally why should owners of smaller Campervans, be shunted onto smaller Pitches just to accommodate these monstrosities!!! Dont we all pay the same Fees? Cheers Andy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"Some of the present day vehicles are just ridiculous."
Ear!, are you having a go?

All camp sites have grass around the hard pitches (else its called a car park) so if commercial grasscrete was used AS IT IS ON THAT MASSIVE CAMPING PLATZ AT DUSSELDORF then the ride on mower can go over un-obstructed.

I move !!!

Who is to take on the CC and CCC then?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not me!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

pippin said:


> Not me!


Russel is trying to see his topic about being on the Committee
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63755.html
Anyone got a gong :lol:


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*grass pitches*

hi well i think a lot of you are not thinking correct here the cc are putting caravans on hard standing because they always well nearly always put up a awning so the grass dosnt get damaged.i was at the site over easter and all mh but 1 or 2 were on grass when the grass is wet for me its more suitable to put a caravan on weight issue here. there were also 2 mh booked on hard standing when they arrived they were put on grass.well if its not the awing issue i cant think why cc are doing this. tude


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: grass pitches*



tude said:


> hi well i think a lot of you are not thinking correct here well if its not the awing issue i cant think why cc are doing this. tude


Tude - maybe 'cause it's called the Caravan Club - they don't really like us and don't really want us - so they should help us campaign for aires and then we would use these...

Carol


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*grass pitches*

well ive just spoken to the caravan club they say that all pitches are first come basis exept for large outfits if say they have limited large pitches in other words park up on any available pitches.that warden in scotland is out of order . tude


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I once used a site down south, was told only grass pitches left. Almost got stuck, and reversing out, I must have dug a 5ft crater with the wheels. What mad me livid, the only exit from the van was into a 1/2ft deep swamp. The van was absolutely sodden and muddy, no way of keeping it clean. Ruined the whole trip for me.

For the record, it was a Haven site off the A1, Haggerston Castle.

Gary.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: grass pitches*



carol said:


> Tude - maybe 'cause it's called the Caravan Club - they don't really like us and don't really want us - so they should help us campaign for aires and then we would use these...
> 
> Carol


You see, as a general rule I try not to go down that avenue...be positive to others and they'll be positive to you (ok, I'm an optimist). It was a friendly caravanner who pulled me out with his 4x4, while a fellow MHer joined me at pushing at the other end.

Recognising the "us & them" perceptions, personally I've only had one other experience of being treated as a 2nd class citizen, when a warden(ess) at a CC site suggested that "you motorhomers tend to like park up on the balcony"...which was a bit of the site which turned out to have no view & fitted Clive's definition of a carpark. However on that occurence, we told them we didn't like it & they were happy enough that we chose a pitch elsewhere on the site.

However, as 'tude has said, the warden at the site we were at over the weekend does appear to have some customer relations issues...

Was reading a posting on another thread from a warden who related that 1 in a 1000 customers are a n0bhead (his words), which means he takes the view that 999 are good peeps. On that basis, I'm looking forward to 999 forthcoming happy stays at CC sites (ok, stayed at 8 others with no probs over the last year, make it 991 happy stays...).


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> "
> All camp sites have grass around the hard pitches (else its called a car park)


We regularly stay at Somers Wood and find it ticks many,many boxes, including having hardstandings that can be driven on directly from the road. Have a look at the website and you will see what I mean. We are here at the moment (turned up this morning and staying until Sunday). Apart from the weather being in its usual wet mode :roll: , we're snug as a bug in a rug!

Perhaps this site will not suit everyone (adults only) but it's the bees knees for us!!   8)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

When its wet I always stand the 4 wheels on flat strips of plastic i think they are made by fiamma, dont normaly have a problem, but then i'm
a thick country boy.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Both times when we lost traction (first time when we got stuck, 2nd time when we managed to get out) it wasn't from standing start, but driving across a patch where we got bogged down. From that perspective, having the little bits of plastic under the wheel was a non-starter. When we got stuck we tried using some carpet strips we had spare to regain traction, but to no avail. Merc M-class was far more effective...


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone tried the roll out instant path under their wheels? It is probably too flimsy for the weight of a motorhome as it is only advertised for garden use.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Glad we are with the CCC club. We were at Lake district last week and heavy rain had really affected Keswick ccc site. We had booked hard standing and that is what we got. The ccc club will not allow motorhomes on grass until summer months at Windermere ccc. Keswick had some small vans on grass but after a downpore some of them were surrounded by water. This is a site that can flood easily so they are well prepared for wet weather there and they were really friendly.
We have had the experience of being stuck in mud at Peterborough and stuck in sand in FRance so it is something we avoid wherever possible. 
I am surprised that the caravan club let motorhomes on grass and that you cant book the type of pitch you want. Their system for advance booking without paying deposit does not seem to be popular either. 

We only use ccc clubs in the winter months because we can guarantee hard standing. All other times we use MCC club and CS sites. 
Chris


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

C.[/quote]
I have never understood why more sites don't use this method. I can only think it is not stable enough for heavy regular use or is it just sites don't want the maintenance cost of grass pitches?

peedee[/quote]
This stuff http://www.marwoodgroup.co.uk/Products/Product.aspx?PID=MQA5ADYA# will take the regular use Pete about £20 a square metre so maybe cost is involved if anyone is interested i have brochures and another supplier
Rob


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

rebbyvid said:


> C.


I have never understood why more sites don't use this method. I can only think it is not stable enough for heavy regular use or is it just sites don't want the maintenance cost of grass pitches?

peedee[/quote]
This stuff http://www.marwoodgroup.co.uk/Products/Product.aspx?PID=MQA5ADYA# will take the regular use Pete about £20 a square metre so maybe cost is involved if anyone is interested i have brochures and another supplier
Rob[/quote]

Here at Charmouth we are actually experimenting with All Weather pitches this year. We have gone for a mix of fine gravel and rubber chips. What we are aiming for is a pitch that can be used by tents, caravans or motorhomes. Grass is great but put a tent on it for more than a week in wet weather and first the grass dies off (making a nasty smell) and then the ground turns to mud. After a little longer the mud turns to liquid gloop.

For motorhomes, as we all know, the combination of front wheel drive, weight towards the back and wet grass makes for instant wheelspin so grass is far from ideal in wet weather. We are also trying to avoid segregation - the idea that "motorhomes go here, caravans go here and caravans got here" - so having pitches we can use in all conditions for all units makes a lot of sense. It also enables us to be flexible when someone with a motorhome wants to camp next to their friends in a tent (happens a lot with families where Granny and Grandad have a motorhome but son and daughter in law have a tent).

We looked at the "grow-through" type of pitch but it isn't good for tents - no-one wants to pitch a tent on what is effectively a concrete slab. Artificial grass looks great but a) is VERY expensive and b) is not particularly durable - especially once you start banging tent pegs into it either for a tent or an awning.

Part of the problem is that we find it difficult to stop motorhomers booking grass pitches as it is possible for them to book online. We would always try and put a motorhome on a hardstanding although a small VW type is fine on grass in all but the worst conditions. As a motorhomer I understand the issues involved and try and fit the pitch to the customer whenever possible. We have a few pitches that are especially suitable for units with a car on a trailer, for example. We have a couple that are suited to RVs. Because we know pretty much who is arriving each day and in what sort of unit (because we are a franchised C&CC site and most of our campers are pre-booked) we can usually get most people onto the sort of pitch best suited to them. When we are almost full and someone turns up unbooked we have to see what we have available. I can probaby count on the fingers of one hand the times we turned a motorhome away last year because we didn't have a suitable pitch although we had to get "creative" a few times - step forward the gentleman who ended up parked on the end of the roadway next to the one remaining (grass) pitch and the other couple who stayed on the "pitch" next to my van.

So far we have had nothing but good reports from those who have stayed on our all-weather pitches (although, perversely, we have yet to have our first tent on them). We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Its called CAMPING. Why do we need hard standings?
> 
> Grass is a lot easier on the feet.
> 
> C.


I prefer to call it touring, and would much prefer a change in the law to allow a national network of German style Stellplatz for use by motorhomes only. Then we can kiss the highly priced muddy fields goodbye for ever.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Back in early Feb we booked the C/C Willingcot site in Woolacombe. I booked as a 7mtr M/H and when we arrived on Good Friday evening I was told there were no suitable pitches for a motorhome that big. I explained that I had booked many weeks ago and was told they let the pitches go on a first come first served basis. So regardless of when you book who ever gets to the site first gets the better pitches. We had to spend the night in the carpark but were still charged the full rate.
I will email the C/C but I doubt it will do much good.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

andyman said:


> Back in early Feb we booked the C/C Willingcot site in Woolacombe. I booked as a 7mtr M/H and when we arrived on Good Friday evening I was told there were no suitable pitches for a motorhome that big. I explained that I had booked many weeks ago and was told they let the pitches go on a first come first served basis. So regardless of when you book who ever gets to the site first gets the better pitches. We had to spend the night in the carpark but were still charged the full rate.
> I will email the C/C but I doubt it will do much good.
> 
> Andy


I definitely think you should report & complain, not just by e-mail, but on paper. The wardens should look at the availability of pitches and who is coming in, and reserve pitches accordingly. They shouldn't take the booking if they cannot accommodate you. Disgraceful.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

That is disgraceful. I think wardens generally do hold suitable pitches back when they know a large unit is due in as I've been told at Stockton that I couldn't use pitches x, y and z for that very reason.
I reckon the wardens in this case have cocked up. A refund from CC should be made in my opinion.

Bob


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

So as a postscript to this, I've had a reply from the CC regional manager...interestingly he's from a chartered surveyor / building background.

I won't reproduce it all here, because (a) it was written to me rather than for publishing on a discussion forum and (b) I can't be bothered...

In essence, his first thought was that there must have been a burst pipe or extreme weather prior to my stay, but he's spoken to the warden and now understands the issue.

Apparently, they believe the water table's rising, given the conclusion that parts of the site aren't suitable for certain units (ahem, motorhomes?) at certain times of year. They're going to start with a blank sheet of paper to see if anything can be done, even if it means reducing capacity of the site.

In this context, I hope I haven't made things worse by e.g. getting MHs banned. 

I know the warden was particularly against this, but my own view was that they should be booking hardstanding versus grass pitches. If there was concern about too many categories of pitch, to my mind this issue was of more relevance than the current awning vs non-awning (if you arrived & only non-awning was left, it's an inconvenience not to be able to pitch your tent...if you arrive and have to park on a grass pitch that you can't physically get out of, well for me that's a more fundamental issue).

I'm disappointed that my point of no provision for pulling out units that get stuck wasn't addressed in the response. I wouldn't have believed it to be rocket science to enter into an agreement with a local farmer, even at a cost to the unit bogged down. I guess their approach is to arrange pitching so that never happens, but there'll always be exceptions.

On the whole, though, I'm happy that they do at least seem to have taken my feedback seriously.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> I'm disappointed that my point of no provision for pulling out units that get stuck wasn't addressed in the response.


I wonder if this is a recent change - maybe in response to our increasingly litigious society. :? 8O

A few years ago, must be 7 or 8 as we still had the caravan, we were at Moreton in Marsh, and after 48 hours of steady rain the motorhomes were getting stuck all over the site. (There a lot less hard standings available then.)

The warden managed to pull them all out with his little grass cutting/multi-purpose tractor. It couldn't have been all that powerful, but was just enough to help the M/H's out of the mire.

Why can they no longer do this when necessary I wonder?

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We stayed at the Grafham Water CC site last week and I got chatting to the warden when he was doing a bin round. I admired his sparkly mini tractor which looked almost new and commented that CC tractors seemed to be getting bigger every year.

He agreed but said that the reason was that the member's 'units', both caravan and motorhome, had grown in size and weight over recent years and they needed bigger tractors to pull them out when they got stuck.

So he was obviously willing to rescue bogged 'units', although he also made sure we were on a hardstanding when we booked in.

SDA


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The warden at Garlieston did say to me that he'd mentioned that to his management and been told that if he attempted to pull out a stranded van using the tractor, he'd be sacked...citing towing limit of them at c450kg from memory.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

I expect Elf & Safety has a say on the matter.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

You would think they would want to help you getting you off the pitch with as little damage as possible. 

Derek


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Time after time I have watched tuggers and motorhomers try to leave a wet soggy grass pitch by driving uphill simply because it is a few yards shorter to the gate.

Time after time I have watched people choose the wettest low lying pitch without any consideration for the conditions.

Still as we all know the more the revs the better it is on wet grass.

Some people are of course very new to camping and have an excuse, other people never seem to learn.


----------

